# Shimano steps into the E MTB game with XT level Powertrain



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Shimano takes eBikes off-road with XT level STePS MTB - Bikerumor

Shimano is getting into the E MTB game with an XT level drive train. Looks interesting and nice to see another company entering the mix. Would be interesting to see a comparison test between Brose, Yamaha, Bose and Shimano drive trains.

IMO I see big growth in the E MTB market in the next few years but its success will depend on the acceptance of the technology by regulatory parties and land owners. It's up to the E MTB riders to ensure the technology's success by riding responsibly and abiding by the rules. Dont give us a bad name or rep by breaking rules and riding where your not supposed to. My two cents on the matter.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

https://translate.google.com/transl...e-mtb-antrieb-vorgestellt/&edit-text=&act=url


----------

